# The Magic roundabout Movie



## sloweye (Oct 24, 2008)

The Magic roundabout Movie......
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tom                          Baker[/FONT]                       - [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ZeeBadee[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jim                          Broadbent[/FONT] -                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Brian[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Joanna                          Lumley[/FONT]                       - [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ermintrude[/FONT]                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Kylie                          Minogue[/FONT]                       - [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Florence[/FONT]                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Richard                          O'Brien[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Zebedee[/FONT]                                                                  
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Robbie                          Williams[/FONT]                       - [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dougal[/FONT]                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Ray                          Winstone[/FONT]                       - [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Soldier                          Sam[/FONT]
What do you think?

YouTube - Kylie Minogue:The Magic Roundabout(Full Title Track Video)

How Are they gona get away with the stoned rabbit and other drug related theams without ruining it???


----------



## Harpo (Oct 24, 2008)

I much prefer the first one:
YouTube - Dougal and the Blue Cat: Introduction


----------



## Pyan (Oct 24, 2008)

No, no - the _real_ Magic Roundabout movie is Dougal and the Blue Cat...

More....
and again:
Buxton's test

Edit: Great minds, Harpo!


----------

